

Coded messages in the control room as Mars Curiosity lands - cjdavis
http://www.npr.org/2012/08/10/158515499/so-you-landed-on-mars-now-what

======
cjdavis
The best details are in the audio story - under 'listen to the story' at the
top. I'm fascinated they had a series of announcements that indicated specific
points in the landing sequence that were not publicly known, before they
actually announced the landing, which had happened 10 seconds earlier.

